# Blocks removed, disappeared? (Atlanta)



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

I have 2 blocks that are no longer on my Calendar.

One was a reserved block, while the other I picked up yesterday.

Wtf? Has anyone had this happen before?

*Both blocks were for Sprouts Delivery.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

OnlyInTheA said:


> I have 2 blocks that are no longer on my Calendar.
> 
> One was a reserved block, while the other I picked up yesterday.
> 
> ...


Do you have prove?


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

No. Been with Prime since October and I've never had this issue. So I never screen shot my calendar lol..


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

OnlyInTheA said:


> No. Been with Prime since October and I've never had this issue. So I never screen shot my calendar lol..


The amazon app does all kind of weird glitches and when you tell amazon support they think you are liar !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So what happened. Did you email support ? What was there canned response ? 

This happened to me today. And the calendar has been totally reset.


----------

